# Safety SPS-Problem



## bo1986 (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich arbeite zum ersten mal mit einer Safety - SPS.
Habe aktuell eine Safety SPS und eine Digitale Eingangsbaugruppe zum Testen. (Nicht über ET200)

Müssen Sichere Eingangsbaugruppen und Sichere Ausgangsbaugruppen direkt nebeneinander sein?
Als Muster habe ich ein .pdf von Siemens (S7300DS_GS_d.pdf). Nach dem habe ich die Hardwarekonfig programmiert.

- Bereich Schutz in der HW-Konfig der SPS habe ich vom .pdf übernommen.
- Bereich F-Parameter in der HW-Konfig der SPS habe ich nicht verändert (Passwort erstellt).
- OB35 Integriert mit 50ms
- Bei der F-Eingangskarte kann ich Eingänge wie z.B. 0, 12 und alle anderen Eingänge kann ich nur aktivieren oder deaktivieren.
- Bei der F-Eingangskarte ist als Baugruppenparameter 1v1 eingestellt  (Andere Einstellungen sind nicht möglich)
        -> Dann sollte eigentlich jeder Eingang separat aufgelistet werden Oder?
- Habe vorerst alle Eingänge deaktiviert, weil ich testen will und dann nach und nach die Eingänge zuschalten will.
- HW-Konfig Übersetzt, gespeichert, in die CPUgeladen.

- Wie beschrieben F-FB100 erstellt. (ohne Inhalt)
- F-Ablaufbaugruppe erstellt
- Daten: F-Call Baustein: FC80, F-Programmbaustein: FB100(wie oben der leere F-FB100), IDB für F-Programmbaustein: DB80, Max. Zykluszeit der F-Ablaufbaugruppe: 100ms
- im Sicherheitsbereich Generiert
- im OB35 den FC80 aufgerufen
- Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten -> Laden

Wenn ich dann im Bereich Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten auf Online gehe sehe ich dass die Signatur identisch (übernommen wurde).
CPU ist OK
Sichere Eingangskarte zeigt ein SF-Fehler an
Wenn ich mir in der HW-Konfig die Sichere Eingangskarte über Beobachten/Steuern anzeigen lassen möchte, sehe ich, dass sie im run-Modus ist, aber kein Eingang ist auf true (obwohl die LEDs an der Hardware direkt leuchten.)


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2013)

Also ich habe nicht verstanden was du willst.
Und ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, zuerst musst du dir klar werden was du programmieren willst, dann kannst du an das Codieren gehen.
Um eine F PLC zu programmieren sollte man zumindest die Grundlagen verstanden  haben.
Abschreiben ist schon in der Schule doof, bei einer Maschine nicht besser


bike


----------



## Sinix (18 Januar 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> Sichere Eingangskarte zeigt ein SF-Fehler an
> Wenn ich mir in der HW-Konfig die Sichere Eingangskarte über Beobachten/Steuern anzeigen lassen möchte, sehe ich, dass sie im run-Modus ist, aber kein Eingang ist auf true (obwohl die LEDs an der Hardware direkt leuchten.)



Du kannst online in der HW-Konfig sehen was die Baugruppe als Diagnose meldet.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (18 Januar 2013)

Also wenn du die Eingänge nicht im Programm verwendest siehst du auch keinen Status im Steuerun und Beobachten. Klingt komisch ist aber so. ist aber nur bei Safe so. Sind schon viele Kollegen drüber gestolpert.


----------



## bo1986 (18 Januar 2013)

@ Bike, ich kann nes nur lernen indem ich Teste und diverse Versuche mache.

@Mäuseklavier, in der HW-Konfig hat die Diagnostic ergeben:
 als Status: Baugruppe vorhanden und OK
 Diagnosepuffe: Parametrierfehler (Parameternummer 11), ich finde in der Baugruppe aber keine Bezeichnung, bei der ich herauslesen könnte, was die Parameternummer 11 ist. (meine Baugruppe ist die 6es7 326-1bk02-0ab0)

@PinkPanther32, Klinkt ja scheiße muss man aber mit leben. jetzt sollte ich wahrscheinlich erstmal die HW-Konfig korrekt bekommen.
-> habe mal versucht einen Eingang zu verwenden, leider wird dieser als nicht Sicherer Eingang angezeigt.
Es werden 10Byte als Eingangsadresse belegt und 4 als Ausgangsadresse, obwohl ich keine Ausgangskarte eingebaut habe. warum dass denn und wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Eingänge gena was sind, wenn ich diese nicht Online anzeigen lassen kann, solange ich diese nicht verwende.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (18 Januar 2013)

Welche Eingänge du im Programm verwenden kannst siehst du am besten wenn du auf der Karte symbole bearbeiten anklickst. Bei den meisten Safe karten beginnt es immer mit dem kleinsten byte, dieses trift auf Ein so wie auf Ausgangskarten zu. also wenn deine karte (Eingang) mit e 10 bis e16 zum Beispiel adressiert ist so sind die zu werwendenen Eingänge im Byte 10. Das deine Eingangskarte auch Ausgänge belegt ist weil Siemens für Ihr kommunikation zu der Karte entsprechede Adressen belegt. dieses gilt auch für die restlichen Eingangs Bytes deiner Eingangskarte. Beispiel du hast eine 4/8 Di Karte, bräucht man ja eigentlich nur ein byte du wirst aber sehen das wenn du so eine Karte verbaust du trotzdem mehr Eingänge von der Karte "verbraucht" werden.


----------



## Sinix (18 Januar 2013)

In der HW-Konfig wird eine F-Ziel-Adresse parametriert.
Hast du auch das Mäuseklavier(DIP-Schalter) an der F-DI-Karte entsprechend eingestellt?

Mfg MK


----------



## bo1986 (18 Januar 2013)

OK
in der HW-Konfig -> F-Parameter

- F-Quelladresse: 2000:CPU 317F-2DP
- F-Zieladresse: 0
- DIL-Schalterstellung 0000000000
- F-Überwachungsziet: 2500

Die DIL-Schalter sind so eingestellt, dass 0 (8) auf ON steht und alle anderen auf OFF

Such mir jetzt mal im Internet Infos, was der Unterschied vom Standartbetrieb zum Sicherheitsbetrieb ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2013)

Ist das ein Scherz mit dem DIL-Schalter 0 ? Alle Schalter müssen so eingestellt sein wie es in der HW-Konfig vorgegeben wird.


----------



## bo1986 (18 Januar 2013)

Kein Scherz.
Ich Arbeite das erstemal mit Save-SPS und weil Meister google mir erklärt hat, dass es den Standartbetrieb und den Sicherheitsbetrieb gibt.
DIL-Schalter unterschiedlich -> vermutliche Ursache des SF-Fehlers.
Weil ich aber noch nicht weiß, was der Unterschied zwischen beiden Modis ist bzw ob die eingestellte Adresse für etwas anderes relevant ist such ich mir Vorher aus dem Internet Infos, was der unterschied ist.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (18 Januar 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> Kein Scherz.
> .....
> 
> Es ist nicht leicht über einen Witz zu lachen,...
> wenn man gerade über einen anderen Witz lacht...



Beim lesen ist mir gerade das Lachen vergangen.......

Der Umgang und das Programmieren einer Safety-SPS ist nicht gerade trivial und man sollte sich vorher mit dem Thema befassen. Auch - oder gerade dann - wenn es "nur" zum Üben ist, denn das was man da schon falsch macht wird man später - wenn es Ernst wird und eine richtige Anwendung zu Erstellen ist - auch nicht richtig machen. 

Bekannt sein sollten die Grundlegenden Unterschiede wie z.B. Standard- und Sicherheitsbetrieb, Sicherheitsfunktionen und Normen etc. 
Nicht Umsonst bieten die Sicherheits-SPS Hersteller Schulungen für Ihre Systeme an, in denen diese Grundlagen vermittelt werden um mit der Hard- und Software umgehen zu können. Ob dies im Selbststudium "Ich Google das mal" zu erarbeiten ist Bezweifel ich mal......

Grundsätzlich gehört eine Safety-SPS nicht in die Hände eines Amateurs, auch dann nicht wenn die SPS-Programmierung zu dem täglichen Handwerk gehört.


----------



## Deltal (18 Januar 2013)

Jo ich haue nochmal in die gleiche Kerbe: Sicherheitstechnische Anlagen programmiert man nicht im "Trial and Error" Verfahren. Denn wenn jemand an deiner Anlage liegenbleibt / eventuell einen Arm verliert o.Ä. dann wird ihm "öhh sorry.. wusste ich ja nicht.. war mein erster Tag" nicht mehr viel nutzen.
Grundlagen zu diesem Thema lernt man von quallifizierten Kollegen (aus dem eigenem Haus, oder z.B. von einem externen Dienstleister) oder durch Lehrgänge oder Schulungen. Das dauert je nach Aufgabenstellung zwischen einem Tag und einigen Wochen.

Zum Problem: Ist die Karte auch auf "Sicherheitsmodus" eingestellt? Irgendwie hat sie keine Sicherheitsadresse. Das die DIP Schalter alle auf 0 stehen ist äußerst merkwürdig.
-> Sicherheitsmodus aktivieren oder Karte löschen und neu einfügen.

Danach muss die Karte, wie schon angemerkt, mindestens einmal lesend angesprochen werden, sonst würde der Watchdog auf der Karte auslösen.

In dem Peripherie-DB der Karte findest du Bits die dir anzeigen ob die Karte noch passiviert ist und es gibt Bits mit denen du die Karte wieder reintregieren kannst.


----------



## bo1986 (18 Januar 2013)

Also dass es nicht Trivial ist weiß ich.
Die Anlage ist gerade im Aufbau. Der Elektroinstallationsbetrieb hat noch keine Erfahrung mit Save-SPS.
Die Meißten Probleme haben sich behoben. Ich habe durch Google herausgefunden, was derUnterschied vom Sicherheitsbetrieb zum Standardbetrieb ist. Danach Habe ich mich an das Problem der DIP-Schalter gemacht... Hardwarekonfig klappt - die SPS zeigt keine Fehler.

Habe noch folgende Fragen:
Müssen Sichere Eingangsbaugruppen und Sichere Ausgangsbaugruppen direkt nebeneinander sein?
Der Schaltschrankbauer hat die Sicherheit doppelt gemacht. Ich mache nur eine Durchschleifung für den Roboter. Ich habe jeden Kanal 2-Kreisig (2 Öffner) wenn ich dann die HW-Konfig so einstelle, dass dies überwacht ist, wird dann das Programm daraus einen Input machen oder muss ich darauf achten, dass ich jedesmal beide verwende?


----------



## Deltal (18 Januar 2013)

Was meinst du mit direkt nebenbeinander?

Für ein bestimmtes PL musst (musstest) du eine Trennbaugruppe setzen. Aber das steht auch in der BA der Baugruppen. Wenn das keine Vorgabe ist, kannst du F und ST-Baugruppen bunt mischen.

Die Siemens F-DIs können zweikanalige Signale direkt auf der Eingangsbaugruppe einlesen/auswerten und geben dir ein "sicheres" Eingangssignal auf dein Eingangsbit. Dazu muss der Eingangskanal entsprechend in der HW Konfig eingestellt werden. Bei z.B. Diskrepanzfehler wird die Baugruppe passiviert und muss ggf. manuell wieder "freigeschaltet" werden.


-> Lasst das Programm und Anlage *bitte* von einem Fachmann (z.B. Ing-Büro oder TÜV) prüfen und abnehmen! Passiert mal etwas an der Anlage gibt es richtig Ärger! Man muss die entsprechenden Normen beachten und Richtlinien der MRL umgesetzen!



> Der Elektroinstallationsbetrieb hat noch keine Erfahrung mit Save-SPS.


Geil.. morgen baue ich ABS und Airbag-Steuergeräte für die Automobilindustrie.. ich hab da zwar keine Ahnung von, aber den Auftrag nehme ich erstmal an! Und wenn dann die Dinger im Auto nicht funktionieren, google ich einfach bisschen..

Sorry, aber wer auch immer solche Aufträge animmt, sollte zwangsweise an seinen eigenen zusammengepfuschten Anlagen arbeiten müssen!


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> Also dass es nicht Trivial ist weiß ich.
> Die Anlage ist gerade im Aufbau. Der Elektroinstallationsbetrieb hat noch keine Erfahrung mit Save-SPS.
> Die Meißten Probleme haben sich behoben. Ich habe durch Google herausgefunden, was derUnterschied vom Sicherheitsbetrieb zum Standardbetrieb ist. Danach Habe ich mich an das Problem der DIP-Schalter gemacht... Hardwarekonfig klappt - die SPS zeigt keine Fehler.
> 
> ...



Ist dir wirklich bewusst was du machst?

Es ist absolut Mist wenn man einfach ein Programm schreibt, ohne zuwissen was eine Failsafe PLC ist.
Wenn etwas passiert ist dir bewusst, dass du persönlich haftbar bist?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2013)

Lieber Bo,
dir ist hoffentlich klar das es für Roboter Anwendungen bestimmte 'C-Normen' gibt, 
diese sollte man mal gelesen und verstanden haben. Du kommst mir ein wenig vor
wie ein 6 Jähriger Junge, den man einen geladenen Revolver in die Hand gedrückt 
und einen Sheriff-Stern an die Brust geheftet hat. Jetzt sollst du für Ordnung in der Stadt
sorgen. Viel Erfolg....!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lieber Bo,
> dir ist hoffentlich klar das es für Roboter Anwendungen bestimmte 'C-Normen' gibt,
> diese sollte man mal gelesen und verstanden haben. Du kommst mir ein wenig vor
> wie ein 6 Jähriger Junge, den man einen *geladenen Revolver* in die Hand gedrückt
> ...



Da haste aber den Vorteil das nach 6 (8) Schuss schluss ist  ....  Wenn ich das lese was der Treadersteller abgibt (ich google mal, Elektrobetrieb hat keine Ahnung, Der Schaltschrankbauer hat die Sicherheit doppelt gemacht.) dann habe ich die Befürchtung das du das eher mit einem Maschinengewehr vergleichen musst. 

So etwas kann nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich schreib dazu nichts sonst bekomme ich wieder einen auf den Deckel, von wegen Grundsatz Diskussionen.


----------



## bo1986 (21 Januar 2013)

Hallo
erstmal recht Herzlichen Dank für die Nützlichen Tips.
Ihr habt das Problem erkannt, indem ich mich befinde. Der Tip, dass mal den Sicherheitsteil von einem Fachmann nachprüfen lässt ist sehr gut. Somit kann ich Erfahrung in diesem Bereich sammeln.


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> Der Tip, dass mal den Sicherheitsteil von einem Fachmann nachprüfen lässt ist sehr gut. Somit kann ich Erfahrung in diesem Bereich sammeln.



Ich denke es reicht nicht ein Programm überprüfen zu lassen, denn ich kenne sehr wenige die so etwas machen und das kostet dann echt Geld.
Nimm einen der es kann, lass den eine gute Grundlage legen für das F_Programm so mit Bausteinstruktur und Kommunikation zu deinem Standardprogramm und der HMI.
Das ist vermutlich preiswerter als wenn du einen zum Nachschauen nimmst.

Wenn du dann das Programm verstanden hast, und noch die Teorie dir aneignest, dann kannst du daran denken selbst zu Programmieren.


bike


----------



## bo1986 (1 Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr,
Hoffe, dass ich deswegen keinen neuen Threat benötige.
Ich habe nun einen Fachmann an meiner Seite, der das mit der Safety-SPS übernimmt.

Mein Problem:
Wir können das Programm nicht tauschen. Bei dem Kollegen funktioniert das Generieren des Safetyprogrammes und laden ohne Probleme.
Wenn wir das Projekt Archivieren und bei mir dearchivieren kann ich das Safetyprogramm nichtmehr generieren.

Beim Generieren fehlt gibt es einen Fehler mit einem FB, der automatisch erzeugt wird.
der F_CALL wird als nicht konsistent angezeigt.
Wenn ich diesen übersetzt (Bausteinkonsistenz) wird er ohne Probleme übersetzt und wird nichtmehr als unkonsistent angezeigt (alle FB, auch der der beim generieren Probleme macht sind vorhanden.
Wenn ich dann das Safetyprogramm generiere, gibt es wieder den Fehler mit dem selben FB... danach wird wieder der F_CALL als nicht konsistent angezeigt,....

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## UniMog (1 Februar 2013)

Hast du und der Fachmann an Deiner Seite auch den gleichen Softwarestand von S7 Distributed Safety zB. V5.4 SP5 auf dem Rechner installiert ??????? und auch das gleiche F-Konfigurationstools zB. V5.5+SP9 Update 1 ?????

Also mal prüfen unter  -> Hilfe -> Info -> Installierte Software anzeigen steht bei mir zB.

S7    Distributed Safety Programming  V5.4 + SP5                K5.4.5.0_3.5.0.2  K5.4.5.0
S7    F ConfigurationPack                   V5.5 + SP9 + Upd1    K5.5.9.1_6.2.0.1  K5.5.9.1


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> Hoffe, dass ich deswegen keinen neuen Threat benötige.
> Ich habe nun einen Fachmann an meiner Seite, der das mit der Safety-SPS übernimmt.



Was sagt der Fachmann?
Also der müsste doch wissen was die Ursache ist was du brauchst bzw was anders ist.
Vorausgesetzt, dass der ein Fachmann ist.

Ich sage unseren Kunden was die brauchen und kann durch richtiges Nachfragen bei Problemen klären, was die Ursache ist. 

bike


----------



## LargoD (2 Februar 2013)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, ein dieses Update hat bei mir das Problem gelöst.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## bike (3 Februar 2013)

Wenn der "Entwickler" die selben Versionen wie der "Leser" verwendet, dann klappt es.
Es ist doch einfach nach meiner Ansicht so, dass hier an und mit einem Sicherheitsprogramm gespielt wird, ohne das richtige Hintergrundwissen.

Tut man dem TE echt etwas gutes, wenn ihm erklärt wird wie man solch ein Programm ändert?


bike


----------



## bo1986 (4 Februar 2013)

Also Hintergrundwissen hat der Kolege. Er hat nur nicht die Siemenssoftware entwickelt.

Softwarestand haben wir den gleichen und heute hat es bei mir funktioniert.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Problem damit zusammenhenkt, dass wir über einen Switch gleichzeitig mit der SPS-Kommuniziert haben. Als ich generieren wollte hat der andere PC trotz schließen aller Onlinebausteine vermutlich nicht alle freigegeben. (Deshalb ging das Übersetzen mit der Bausteinkonsistenzprüfung, weil diese alles offline verarbeitet)
Heute bin ich alleine und es hat ohne Probleme mit dem Generieren funktioniert.


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2013)

Deltal schrieb:


> Grundlagen zu diesem Thema lernt man ... durch Lehrgänge oder Schulungen.



Welche Schulungen sind denn notwendig und/oder sinnvoll, wenn man quasi bei 0 (was Safety betrifft) anfängt. Idee: Risikobeurteilung macht der Anlagenbauer, aber den Rest (von Schaltplan über Programmierung bis Inbetriebnahme) der Automatisierer. Welche Schulungen sollte der Automatisierer besuchen?

Gruß.


----------

